# Official 2011 Deer Hunting Contest Signup Thread



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey guys, I've been seeing a lot of posts asking if were going to have a deer contest. So I decided to make a sign up thread. If someone wants to take over and run by all means just PM me and its all yours.

Jake


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

im in




be prepared to be smoked folks.:wink::darkbeer::dancing::shade::bounce:


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

count on me


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

im in!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

i'm in!


----------



## deerslayer1994 (Aug 5, 2009)

im in for sure


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Im in


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

Im in


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

im in and ready


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

im in!


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

i guess ill play


----------



## bgilm (Dec 13, 2010)

count me in


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

can we "trash talk"


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

arhoythunter said:


> can we "trash talk"


Depends. If it gets too out of hand I'll kick people. But just some friendly competition trash talk is fine.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm in 

I vote for Ignition Kid...he runs it very well and he knows what he's doing. I thought he did a great job last year.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Im in!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

isaacdahl said:


> I'm in
> 
> I vote for Ignition Kid...he runs it very well and he knows what he's doing. I thought he did a great job last year.


Yeah Clint does a great job. If he wants to take over he can.


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

im in


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

im in


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

Im in


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i'm in.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

ignition kid needs to run it


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

bow hunter11 said:


> ignition kid needs to run it


Why's that??


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm sidelining for a while but I'm just also wondering why y'all want Clint to run it? He did a good job on the last one but Jake did one maybe two seasons ago(can't remember) and it went smooth too.

How many have pm's into Jake or Clint about runnin the show?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> I'm sidelining for a while but I'm just also wondering why y'all want Clint to run it? He did a good job on the last one but Jake did one maybe two seasons ago(can't remember) and it went smooth too.
> 
> How many have pm's into Jake or Clint about runnin the show?


i'm wondering that too! all i have to say, is the ''bow in the picture'' rule needs to be scratched off, there was tooooo much confusion last year, i'm pretty sure every youth kid on AT can be trusted for a fun competition.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> I'm sidelining for a while but I'm just also wondering why y'all want Clint to run it? He did a good job on the last one but Jake did one maybe two seasons ago(can't remember) and it went smooth too.
> 
> How many have pm's into Jake or Clint about runnin the show?


Thanks for the kind words Jacob. And I'm not saying Clint doesn't do a good job but I'm not incompetent haha.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> i'm wondering that too! all i have to say, is the ''bow in the picture'' rule needs to be scratched off, there was tooooo much confusion last year, i'm pretty sure every youth kid on AT can be trusted for a fun competition.


Yeah that was stupid. Everyone should be able to be trusted. You shouldn't have to post a fake pic to prove yourself on an internet forum.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Yeah that was stupid. Everyone should be able to be trusted. You shouldn't have to post a fake pic to prove yourself on an internet forum.


agreed


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm with Dylan, not that my vote counts... If you have to lie to win a youth contest when there are no stakes, that's some major self esteem issues


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry ArcheryKid13...I didn't mean to say you wouldn't do a good job, I sure you would, I was just commenting on the good job Clint did last year. I'm sure you'd do a good job running it though.

I'm sure Clint's intentions were good with the "bow in the picture" rule but yeah, I have to agree that this year we should just let it go.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

isaacdahl said:


> Sorry ArcheryKid13...I didn't mean to say you wouldn't do a good job, I sure you would, I was just commenting on the good job Clint did last year. I'm sure you'd do a good job running it though.
> 
> I'm sure Clint's intentions were good with the "bow in the picture" rule but yeah, I have to agree that this year we should just let it go.


I completely understand Isaac.


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll be in! Boys you better hope you got some big bucks cause' I've seen some bigguns!!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

o


Bowhunter 96 said:


> I'll be in! Boys you better hope you got some big bucks cause' I've seen some bigguns!!!


Me too brother!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> o
> Me too brother!


i dont unless i'm invited back to my friend's land!! lol

but i liked the rules from last year, just not the BS about the bow in the picture.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Alright Dylan. I think I'm gonna do a one buck one doe thing. I'm thinking 3 man teams but it depends on how many people join.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm hoping for 30 guys. Because I could do 6 teams of 5 or 10 teams of 3.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Alright Dylan. I think I'm gonna do a one buck one doe thing. I'm thinking 3 man teams but it depends on how many people join.


should we limit for it?? i was thinking one buck, so make it count, then i was thinking more than one doe.... kinda like last year.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> should we limit for it?? i was thinking onne buck, so make it count, then i was thinking more than one doe.... kinda like last year.


Last year it said one buck and onde doe, or two does. Most states can only shoot 2 deer.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

ohh ok, just do it that way then.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> ohh ok, just do it that way then.


Alright. Can you shoot more than 2 deer in Wisconsin??


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i can shoot four deer in nebraska


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

In some counties in texas we can take up to five deer


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

im in what r the rules


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

What is the deer contest listed in League Play forum where teams are picked? I thought this was the same????


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Alright Dylan. I think I'm gonna do a one buck one doe thing. I'm thinking 3 man teams but it depends on how many people join.


Why a limit???


South Man said:


> What is the deer contest listed in League Play forum where teams are picked? I thought this was the same????


This is the youth deer contest.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Why a limit???
> 
> This is the youth deer contest.


Because its not fair for other contestants if one guy can shoot 5 deer and he can only shoot 2.
I will be making a rule thread too.


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

wat r the rules


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Because its not fair for other contestants if one guy can shoot 5 deer and he can only shoot 2.
> I will be making a rule thread too.


But thats why we have teams so that if someone can only shoot 2 deer a year, than some one else can enter there 5 deer a year and it would keep it fare. I think we should keep the deer limit the same as our states limit.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

didnt realize it was youth forum-I am a little too old!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Alright. Let's get everyones opinion. Should we do our state limits or have a contest limit??


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

Enter only 2 deer max like the adult thread. In fact, why don't you guys just copy those rules and set the age limits. That makes sense to me! Don't worry I am not participating in your contest, just the big boy one...haha


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Alright. Let's get everyones opinion. Should we do our state limits or have a contest limit??


Might post up a poll but I'm in for state limit.


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Might post up a poll but I'm in for state limit.


How many deer can you shoot? If you even say 5 I am going to say this now...How in the world would that be fair to some one who can only shoot 2 or 3? 

Way to slant the competition?!?!?!?


----------



## twn417 (Jun 1, 2007)

Im In


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Nockhuntin88 said:


> How many deer can you shoot? If you even say 5 I am going to say this now...How in the world would that be fair to some one who can only shoot 2 or 3?
> 
> Way to slant the competition?!?!?!?


I explained ealier and I can only shoot 4 deer.

This is why we have teams. If this was an individule contest than it should be 1 buck and who ever has the biggest wins, but we have teams so if 1 or 2 people can only shoot 1 deer a season than some of the other people on the team might be able to shoot 4+ So it would also make sense to have state limits.


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> I explained ealier and I can only shoot 4 deer.
> 
> This is why we have teams. If this was an individule contest than it should be 1 buck and who ever has the biggest wins, but we have teams so if 1 or 2 people can only shoot 1 deer a season than some of the other people on the team might be able to shoot 4+ So it would also make sense to have state limits.


This is obviously going to take an adult...

Listen. The easiest and most FAIR way to do this, is going to be to adopt the rules from the main competition. Set an age limit, Everyone pick a number and draw names from hats for teams. 

If you get put on a team with 2 or three other people that can shoot 4 or 5 deer, and you go up against a team that can collectively only shoot 5 deer, then how is that going to be fair for them?

I am not trying to criticize, I am just trying to make this fair. There is a very good reason the main contest is run with the rules that are in place. Because it is FAIR.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nockhuntin88 said:


> This is obviously going to take an adult...
> 
> Listen. The easiest and most FAIR way to do this, is going to be to adopt the rules from the main competition. Set an age limit, Everyone pick a number and draw names from hats for teams.
> 
> ...


i like his statement!!!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Nockhuntin88 said:


> This is obviously going to take an adult...
> 
> Listen. The easiest and most FAIR way to do this, is going to be to adopt the rules from the main competition. Set an age limit, Everyone pick a number and draw names from hats for teams.
> 
> ...


Just because you have a 5 deer limit doesn't mean that everyone that has a 5 deer limit is going to tag out. Besides, this is just a fun contest. I want all of my deer that I worked hard to get to count for points. Some people might be able to only shoot 1 deer a year, but this contest is just for fun so don't whine if your losing because you can only shoot 1 deer. You should just be proud that you shot a deer with your bow and did your part for your team and not worry about if you can't shoot any more deer. Were not even playing for a prize so really, it shouldn't be competitive at all.


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Just because you have a 5 deer limit doesn't mean that everyone that has a 5 deer limit is going to tag out. Besides, this is just a fun contest. I want all of my deer that I worked hard to get to count for points. Some people might be able to only shoot 1 deer a year, but this contest is just for fun so don't whine if your losing because you can only shoot 1 deer. You should just be proud that you shot a deer with your bow and did your part for your team and not worry about if you can't shoot any more deer. Were not even playing for a prize so really, it shouldn't be competitive at all.


I am not whining. I just so happen to be able to shoot quite a few deer myself. I am just trying to make it fair and you are just trying to cheat. 

Listen, you guys all run it how you want. All I am saying is you are trying to slant the competition. Sure it is for fun, but you yourself just said you want your deer to count for something so if the contest is just for fun then what do your deer count for?? Contradicting yourself isn't going to help your case...


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Nockhuntin88 said:


> *I am not whining*. I just so happen to be able to shoot quite a few deer myself. I am just trying to make it fair and you are just trying to cheat.
> 
> Listen, you guys all run it how you want. All I am saying is you are trying to slant the competition. Sure it is for fun, but you yourself just said you want your deer to count for something so if the contest is just for fun then what do your deer count for?? Contradicting yourself isn't going to help your case...


I wasn't talking about you, I was talking about some people later in the season might comlain cuz there done with there season.


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> I wasn't talking about you, I was talking about some people later in the season might comlain cuz there done with there season.


Here is the deal. I am getting permission from beaman 123 to run a modified version of the rules for you guys. If he is cool with it, I will present it to everyone and see who thinks it is fair. I am not trying to take this over, but it is obvious that you young fellas need some help. I will offer it and it is up to you to either accept it, or run a slanted contest where no one but the guys shooting 15 deer are going to have fun....


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Nockhuntin88 said:


> Here is the deal. I am getting permission from beaman 123 to run a modified version of the rules for you guys. If he is cool with it, I will present it to everyone and see who thinks it is fair. I am not trying to take this over, but it is obvious that you young fellas need some help. I will offer it and it is up to you to either accept it, or run a slanted contest where no one but the guys shooting 15 deer are going to have fun....


cool.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Just cause ya can shoot 4-whatever doesn't mean you should. You don't have to enter every deer you shoot either. Enter your best two and try to beat your personal "record/goal". One buck and one doe seems good, maybe run the two does for those thy don't meat hunt.

And the other thing is states like mn and wi have diff zones with diff limits. Where Dylan lives is probably a diff limit than the two places that I can hunt in wi. Where I live in mn is 2 deer, where I'm hunting this year is 2, but one zone in any direction it is 1 deer. 

Again, I'm sitting sideline so my vote don't count just givin my .02$


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

Nockhuntin88 said:


> Here is the deal. I am getting permission from beaman 123 to run a modified version of the rules for you guys. If he is cool with it, I will present it to everyone and see who thinks it is fair. I am not trying to take this over, but it is obvious that you young fellas need some help. I will offer it and it is up to you to either accept it, or run a slanted contest where no one but the guys shooting 15 deer are going to have fun....


agreed! either have a fair contest or just make a thread to post pics of your deer and drop the contest


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

It seems like this arguing BS is present in every contest lately. We just all need to get alomg. Its a freakin internet contest. Everybody just get along. Just make the contest fair.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

archerykid13 said:


> It seems like this arguing BS is present in every contest lately. We just all need to get alomg. Its a freakin internet contest. Everybody just get along. Just make the contest fair.


agread


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

y dont we just have a 2011-2012 bow kill thread where we canpost pics and tellstorys about our hunt because noone will agree on any thing lets just drop the contest


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

deerhunter 13 said:


> y dont we just have a 2011-2012 bow kill thread where we canpost pics and tellstorys about our hunt because noone will agree on any thing lets just drop the contest


we could just have a biggest buck contest for fun no rules just post size and have someone make a list from biggest to smallest. now this is just an option dont get mad at me


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

There's absolutely no need to drop the contest. There is a need to get along and quit arguing. If everyone wants to drop it then by all means.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

NEhunter22 said:


> we could just have a biggest buck contest for fun no rules just post size and have someone make a list from biggest to smallest. now this is just an option dont get mad at me


Haha no ones gonna get mad at you NE.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

archerykid13 said:


> Haha no ones gonna get mad at you NE.


i know but with the tention i thought someone might flip out on me:wink:


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I promise I won't cyber punch you haha


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

Im in if your gonna have it.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't worry. Were having it one way or another.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

deerhunter 13 said:


> y dont we just have a 2011-2012 bow kill thread where we canpost pics and tellstorys about our hunt because noone will agree on any thing lets just drop the contest


 Thats would be nice!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thing is guys. Most everyone is agreeing. Its just a few guys that arent.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Thing is guys. Most everyone is agreeing. Its just a few guys that arent.


I will agree with the 2 deer limit and play along with all of the rules that you have, but I just want the state limit and other people don't. Mostly though people want the 2 deer limit so just do that.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorkid1 said:


> I will agree with the 2 deer limit and play along with all of the rules that you have, but I just want the state limit and other people don't. Mostly though people want the 2 deer limit so just do that.


I like the rules that Clint proposed. 2 deer whether it be 2 bucks, 2 does, or one of each.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> I like the rules that Clint proposed. 2 deer whether it be 2 bucks, 2 does, or one of each.


Yup, Thats the best way since your going to have a 2 deer limit.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

We finally agree!:hello2:


----------



## JustinPollard (Jan 18, 2011)

Im In


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

if we were still arguing, i was gonna suggest a TEAM limit, the number of deer being based on however many being on a team


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

That wouldnt of been a bad idea Dylan.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> That wouldnt of been a bad idea Dylan.


nope, lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Id like to play but I prolly don't have enough time.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Id like to play but I prolly don't have enough time.


you wont have time to hunt?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm short on time this fall, really short so thats one of the reasons I'm not hunting but for the 9day gun season


----------



## sak102174 (Aug 3, 2011)

Count me in!!! I want to play!


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

Okay did you guys get this all figured out now? I wasn't trying to argue or fight with anyone earlier guys, just wanted stuff to be fair for all involved.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Nockhuntin88 said:


> Okay did you guys get this all figured out now? I wasn't trying to argue or fight with anyone earlier guys, just wanted stuff to be fair for all involved.


 I think so

Are you going to be running it?


----------



## DannyBoy_24 (Jul 21, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Im am in and ready to hunt.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nockhuntin88 said:


> Okay did you guys get this all figured out now? I wasn't trying to argue or fight with anyone earlier guys, just wanted stuff to be fair for all involved.


Yes. Everythings resolved and we understand what you were trying to do.

Jake


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorkid1 said:


> I think so
> 
> Are you going to be running it?


No. I'm still running it.


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

im in


----------



## arrowslinger 23 (Aug 5, 2011)

im in


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

archerykid13 said:


> No. I'm still running it.


so when do the teams go up?


----------



## bpitt (May 22, 2011)

count me in


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ill give this a try..


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> ill give this a try..


You're running it?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> You're running it?


I think he means that he will play. Archerykid13 said he was still running it.


----------



## bucksnbirds (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm a little late, but I'm in! Her in Oklahoma we can shoot 6 deer but I'm for the two deer rule to make it fair.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

im in


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

im in


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

well guys im in thankfully i recovered amazingly from my dirt bike accident i will b able to use my climber and will be in a tree everyday possible this fall


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm in, the season for me starts one week from today.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

TheHunter831 said:


> so when do the teams go up?


 I repeat.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

im in


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

I am In


----------



## jmr450 (Nov 26, 2009)

im in


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Join me in


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

probably the 25th I think, somewhere around that date I cant remember what AK13 and I decided on.


TheHunter831 said:


> so when do the teams go up?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes 25th or 26th


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah.. hell no I am not running it, ill give it a try was meant as I will join, to see how this works, I think Jacob can lay it down good. but I am going to stay as far away as possible from running another youth contest..


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha Ben. I think that would be a good idea.


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

we should probably get the teams out soon because some archery seasons are starting really soon


----------



## hueston7482 (Aug 13, 2011)

im in


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## Ultrakd (Jun 21, 2011)

So whats the deer hunting contest? Im newer so I wasnt around last year. Is it to see who bags the nicest deer or what?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Each person is put on ateam and whichever team has the most points wins. You get 50 points for a doe and if its a buck scoring over 50 in. You get points based on the score of the rack.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

when are you going to pick teams?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

One sec. Ill get teams up real quick.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

is it to late for me to get in


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Im in


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

when will the teams be posted?


----------



## jack mac (Feb 8, 2011)

Hope I cam still get in!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

When are the teams gonna be announced


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

im in


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

the teams will be annonced tom night or the next day according to archerykid 13


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Here are the teams.

TEAM 1:
Outdoorkid1
Arhoythunter
Liv2Hunt8
Bow hunter11
TheHunter831
Deerslayer1994

TEAM 2:
Bonecollector 3
Texasbow15
NEhunter22
Awirtz26
Bgilm
Isaacdahl

TEAM 3:
Jaho
MAbowhunter11
Skulzhead
HuntingFishing
Bowhunter96
Deerhunter13

TEAM 4:
Twn417
Bugs Bunnyy
JustinPollard
Sak102174
DannyBoy 24
String snapper

TEAM 5:
22WVBOWHUNTER
Arrowslinger23
Bpitt
The ScOut
Bucksnbirds
Wolfeman

TEAM 6:
IL Bowhunter94
Bitelybowhunter
HuntinFoolUtah
Ohiobuckboy65
MartinHunter12
Jmr450


TEAM 7:
22outdoorsmen
4hArcher
Hueston7482
PA3-DArcher4
Crbanta
Texashoghunter

TEAM 8:
Jack mac
willculbertson
AK13
Outdoorsman3
Ignition kid
12-RING SHOOTER

If I left anyone out please PM me.

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

go team 8!!!!!!!!!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> go team 8!!!!!!!!!


:lol: you know team 1 is gunna win.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> go team 8!!!!!!!!!


Woohoo!!


----------



## arrowslinger 23 (Aug 5, 2011)

archerykid 13 sorry for the inconveinence i cant post pics... deerhunter13 lives near me and can post them for me.
would it be easier if i was on his team


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I dont really understand these competions im new to this , could somene please explain to me about these competions


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Rebel17 said:


> I dont really understand these competions im new to this , could somene please explain to me about these competions


You sign up and your on a team. Each team competes to see which team is the better deer hunters. Usually its a lot of fun and 90% of the time, it turns into an argument.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

arrowslinger you can have him post the pictures for you even if he's not on your team.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> You sign up and your on a team. Each team competes to see which team is the better deer hunters. Usually its a lot of fun and 90% of the time, it turns into an argument.


this contest has nothing to do with who is a better hunter, it is mostly how good of a spot does daddy have, and/or how much he is gonna spend for them to get a big one.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thats all hunting is. Who has the most opportunities to shoot a deer. I believe the best hunter is one who gets his tag filled in a crappy spot.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Thats all hunting is. Who has the most opportunities to shoot a deer. I believe the best hunter is one who gets his tag filled in a crappy spot.


I would have to disagree and say that the best hunter would have to do numerous things. A really good hunter waits and doesn't shoot the first deer that comes in. A really good hunter doesn't only put time in hunting in the fall, but all year round. A really good hunter scouts there deer and finds there patterns so they can know the deer. A really good hunter means holding out for a specific buck of a certain class/age and not shooting a young deer. Most people say, " Can't eat the antlers". They are right, but what I do is shoot 1-2 MATURE does so I have all the meat I could want. After I have meat I wait for bigger bucks to come around. When I run low, shoot another doe and wait for the big ones again.


----------



## Bowhunter1041 (Apr 22, 2011)

Can I still sign up?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry man. Sign ups are closed.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> :lol: you know team 1 is gunna win.


 yep team 1 is gonna dominate! Lol


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> this contest has nothing to do with who is a better hunter, it is mostly how good of a spot does daddy have, and/or how much he is gonna spend for them to get a big one.


 I disagree with that Ben. I've done everything I can do to my spot. I put salt/deer cane out. I picked the tree. I cleaned the shootin lanes. Okay nuff said. I'll shut up now.


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

team 5 baby lets do this


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for setting this up Jake.

So how does the scoring method work?


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

TheHunter831 said:


> Thanks for setting this up Jake.
> 
> So how does the scoring method work?


go look at the rule thread


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

you better be able to use crossbows in states where legal


----------



## arrowslinger 23 (Aug 5, 2011)

archerykid13 said:


> arrowslinger you can have him post the pictures for you even if he's not on your team.


ok just didnt want to cause confusion


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> I disagree with that Ben. I've done everything I can do to my spot. I put salt/deer cane out. I picked the tree. I cleaned the shootin lanes. Okay nuff said. I'll shut up now.


there is stuff to do.. but some people could work there brains out and have a better chance of seeing a deer sitting in the wal-mart parking lot...


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

A 6 pt buck ran into my local walmart last year around thanksgiving. Don't ask me y but he ran straight to the deli


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lol. it was just the point I was driving at.


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

Is it too late too sign up for this, i reaally want too, i did the turkey kill thread, was a blast, Please PM me back


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah is it too late??? Found a spot and lemme tell ya if i see the buck with the shed i found today my team will dominate....


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry guys. Sign ups closed.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Sorry guys. Sign ups closed.


Can't you just put these people in a different team?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

2 man team? That sounds real fair.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> 2 man team? That sounds real fair.


They get to play and thats what they want.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Alright. You guys are in. 
Team 9:
Elite Archery 
parkerd


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Alright. You guys are in.
> Team 9:
> Elite Archery
> parkerd


there is two guys that have posted on team 1's thread that they want to join too


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Tell them to PM me.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

well they are rebel 17 and gunner 77


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Apr 5, 2011)

Almost got a 25" 4 point this last weekend(Mule Deer). Had him at fifty and just couldn't get a clear shot


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> Alright. You guys are in.
> Team 9:
> Elite Archery
> parkerd


I guess ill join to help fill the team if they want.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

muzzyman1212 said:


> I guess ill join to help fill the team if they want.


ttt?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thats fine muzzyman.


----------

